# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Przerost prostaty czy chlamydia ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam 35 lat
Mój problem zaczął się w ubiegłym roku ok września. Oddawaniu moczu towarzyszyło uczucie pieczenia w cewce moczowej i częstsze oddawanie w małych ilościach. Spożycie jakiej kolwiek ilości alkoholu (nawet cukierki z alko. zrazy na winie) powodują po ok 1-2 min silną potrzebę oddania moczu i pieczenie, które utrzymuje się kilka - kilkanaście min. potem przechodzi ), powiększony nasieniowód ? nad prawym jądrem. Ponieważ parę dni wcześniej w pracy kilka godzin leżałem na ziemi więc lekarz pierwszego kontaktu stwierdził, że to zapalenie pęcherza i przetestował na mnie ze trzy antybiotyki m.in KEFLEX 500 (innych nie pamiętam). Kiedy to nie pomogło skierował mnie do urologa. Wizyta z ZUS była z kilka miesięcy poszedłem więc prywatnie, otrzymałem 3 opakowania MACMIROR 200mg - nie pomogło  
Idąc na wizytę do następnego (nastał czas wizyty z ubezpieczenia ) zrobiłem USG i badanie moczu.
- USG Gruczoł krokowy o wym. 42x40x38 mm (waga ok. 33.3 g )
- mocz:
- clarity: zup ???(tak to odczytuję)
-color: yellow
- GLU:negatiwe
- BIL: neg...
- KET: neg...
- SG: 1.025
- BLO: neg....
- pH: 5.5
- PRO: neg....
- URO: 0.2 E.U./dL
- NIT: neg....
- LEU: neg.....
- dopisek - "nieliczne bakterie"
Lekarz zapisał mi TOLPERIS 50mg i ZOXON 2 mg i stwierdził,że to pomoże.....
Nie pomogło. Za trzy mieś ZOXON 2 mg i 3 opakowania CIPRONEX 500 mg po 10 tabs. - nie pomogło tylko od antybiotyku dostałem wrzodów żołądka 
Na ostatniej wizycie w lipcu stwierdził, że to łagodny przerost prostaty i trzeba się do tego przyzwyczaić, zapisał ZOXON po 2 mg
Następna wizyta pod koniec roku 

Poczytałem w sieci i doszedłem do kilku wniosków:
1. w wieku 35 l. przerost prostaty jest efektem jakiejś dolegliwości
2. mój lekarz urolog nie za bardzo zna się na robocie
3. jeśli chcę się wyleczyć muszę mu pomóc 
4. ZOXON nawet w dawce 4mg nic nie zmienia
5. nieliczne bakterie w moczu to nie jest ok. , co to za bakterie ?
I tak : 
- moim faworytem jest Chlamydia ( pieczenie po alko. powiększony nasieniowód z prawej str. ) dowiedziałem, że można to złapać bez stosunku ( nie utrzymuję kontaktów od ok roku przed wystąpieniem objawów a wcześniej z zabesp.)
- myślę, że trzeba zrobić : BADANIE MOCZU, POSIEW, ANTYBIOGRAM, BADANIE NA CHLAMYDIE, ŻEŻĄCZKE

Czy ktoś, kto ma pojęcie mógł by się do moich wniosków ustosunkować, doradzić jakie badania i testy po kolei wykonać. Bo stwierdzenie mojego urologa "TRZEBA SIĘ DO TEGO PRZYZWYCZAIĆ" jakoś mnie nie przekonuje  :Smile: 
Chciałbym idąc do niego na wizytę, mieć wyniki badań, z których by wnikało co to jest i czym to zwalczać, a nie strzelać na oślep i liczyć, że pacjent to wytrzyma a choroba zostanie wyleczona  :Wink: 

a i jeszcze do ok 20 roku życia brałem bardzo dużo antybiotyków (wtedy lekarze przypisywali je na każde przeziębienie), więc przypuszczam, że jestem na wiele uodporniony.

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za wszelką pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja niestety się na tym nie znam, ale jakby mi tak lekarz powiedział, to bym się nie zastanawiała i poszła do innego.

----------

